# Anyone Familiar With Or Use Shipbikes.com?



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd like to ship my bike from Arizona to Michigan for a race this June. Checking Fedex and UPS the cheapest price was around $150 one way. I stumbled upon shipbikes.com and it calculated approximately $84 one way. Anyone heard/use this service? Here is the link: The Best Lowest Bicycle Shipping in America and Worldwide | ShipBikes


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

The price for shipping is reasonable, until you start adding "insurance" for your bike. I was worried about my bike being delivered safely, so I opted for the value of my bike for the insurance. It got pricey pretty fast. If you aren't worried about your bike, it can be less expensive than other options. When I shipped my bike with insurance, it was delivered by FedEx.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

jspharmd said:


> The price for shipping is reasonable, until you start adding "insurance" for your bike. I was worried about my bike being delivered safely, so I opted for the value of my bike for the insurance. It got pricey pretty fast. If you aren't worried about your bike, it can be less expensive than other options. When I shipped my bike with insurance, it was delivered by FedEx.


Thanks for the info. $2000 insurance with shipbikes.com was $88 for 5 day ground. While $1500 with Fedex was $150 for 4 day ground. Interesting as I think shipbikes.com will use Fedex. Oh well. As long as they are legit I guess I'll try it.


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

I used ship bikes this spring (Minneapolis to Savannah and back. They use FedEx. I bought the service on their website and took the bike to FedEx and had zero problems. On the way back I got a direct quote from FedEx and FedEx was way more tha. Ship bikes. Go for it


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the aircaddy box looks easy enough....

would like to bring my bike for my 2 week vacation in socal later in the summer.

..... shipbikes = $122 each way ($129 with $1000 insurance, $136.25 for $2000 insurance)....

...vs. United... I believe $100 each way....





> United Airlines - Sports equipment
> 
> United accepts non-motorized bicycles with single or double seats (including tandem) or up to two non-motorized bicycles packed in one case as checked baggage. If the bicycle(s) are packed in a container that is over 50 pounds (23kg) and/or 62 (158 cm) total linear inches (L + W + H), *a $100 service charge applies each way for travel between the U.S., Canada, Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands*, and a *$200 service charge applies each way for all other travel*. If the bicycle(s) are packed in a container that is less than 50 pounds (23kg) and 62 (158 cm) total linear inches (L + W + H), there is no bicycle service charge, but, if applicable, the first or second checked baggage service charge applies.
> 
> ...



Looks like I'm buying an Aircaddy box.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If there's any chance you can fly Frontier Airlines they'll take your bike for $20 if it's boxed & the total package doesn't weigh more than 50#. They charge $20 for each checked bag-you get 1 carry on free. I flew from Cleveland to SanDiego one way for $136 + $40 for 2 checked bags one of them was my bike. I thought that was a hell of a deal. I have a close friend who flew from Cleve to Denver last week & took his bike for $20.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

United sux, in general. Jet Blue rocks, and bikes are $50 each way. Southwest may not rock, but bike are also $50 each way. I like Virgin too, also $50 each way. The last four flights I had with my bike on JB, they only charged me one time for the bike in an Aerus soft case.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I think airlines are an ok alternative if flying from hub to hub. I need to get to a small town in northern Michigan so, I'd be connecting through ORD, DTW or MSP to get there. A bulk of the flights connect on regionals and I'm just not into dealing with a two leg trip relying on regional service. $80 door to door from shipbikes via Fedex might be a touch more expensive but I think it will be more reliable.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

tednugent said:


> the aircaddy box looks easy enough....
> 
> would like to bring my bike for my 2 week vacation in socal later in the summer.
> 
> ...


When I used Shipbikes.com, I also purchased an Aircaddy box. It is nice, because you don't really have to disassemble the the bike. The issue you have at your destination, is where to store the Aircaddy, it is fairly large and cumbersome. 

I found shipbikes to be cost prohibitive when I wanted to send my nice bike, because I insure it for the replacement cost (~$5,000). Maybe I'm being too cautious, but the Aircaddy box did take a couple of hits on the last trip (no damage to the bike though).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

looigi said:


> United sux, in general. Jet Blue rocks, and bikes are $50 each way. Southwest may not rock, but bike are also $50 each way. I like Virgin too, also $50 each way. The last four flights I had with my bike on JB, they only charged me one time for the bike in an Aerus soft case.


I do like Jet Blue... but since I fly United for work.... all my points are with UNited (I get elite status). Plus, I have a direct flight from EWR to LAX, which was the cheapest, compared to connecting flights with JB and I loathe driving to JFK (for a direct flight to LGB).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

P.S. ... looking on FedEx's site.... I can use FedEx directly, and it would end up costing nearly half as much. So, it might be more cost effective to cut out the middleman.

Though, I do like the looks of the Air Caddy though.


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

Funny, when I checked directly at a FedEx store, FedEx was twice the price of ship bike. Shows its worth checking.


----------



## patrsnw (Jun 1, 2009)

*For me it's a push.*

I checked Shipbikes.com and the difference between using them and FedEx directly was about $4. Since I'm going to pack my bikes myself, take them to Fedex myself, and Fedex will pick them up from my hotel, I see little reason to involve a middle person. 

If they offered something else that I couldn't get for myself, I'd give 'em a try. In this case, they can't so I won't.


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

last time I checked, Bicycle Shipping | Bike Shipping | Shipping A Bike | Ship A Bike | BikeFlights.com

was cheapest. But I'm planning to give up the idea of shipping my bike and buy a travel bike. My bike was damaged twice and late once. Too much hassel. I bought a Bike Friday which is fine but may upgrade to a Ritchey Breakaway. Cheers


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

I used Shipbikes.com about a month ago. The savings over FedEx was $23 which was worth it to me. The bike arrived just as it was sent so there which is always the big worry.


----------



## tj2 (Jun 13, 2012)

By your description, you must have been flying into TVC. Were you here for the Michigan Mountain Mayhem?


----------

